# Tire question for 1959 Phantom



## Coachmule (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a1959 Phantom with goodyear tires.  Did these come with white walls ? or the black like it has?  I really like the look of the white walls but want it to look as original as possible.  ANy help would be appreciated


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Came with Whitewalls--Schwinn Typhoon Cord. V/r Shawn


----------



## kenny_hungus (Apr 4, 2020)

SCHWINN WHITEWALL TYPHOON CORDS ARE THE TIRE YOU NEED TO FIND...THAT ARE CORRECT FOR THIS MODEL.


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone I'll look to buy some.  Any brand recommendations?  Or a link to a good supplier.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 4, 2020)

Reproductions are available on eBay.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 4, 2020)

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## hm. (Apr 4, 2020)

I went with those repo tires too but if I kept the bike I would have held out for a nice set of originals


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 4, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.
> ...



Tim,  I also bought a few other things from you today and yesterday.  If you want throw them in the same box.  Thanks


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not Bicyclebones, just forwarding  link to you. You need to contact Dan, he will ship the items together.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 4, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> I have a1959 Phantom with goodyear tires.  Did these come with white walls ? or the black like it has?  I really like the look of the white walls but want it to look as original as possible.  ANy help would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 1167497



WHEN I ORDERED MY RED PHANTOM IN '49 YOU COULD ORDER BLACK WALL TIRES FROM THE FACTORY.
ALSO COULD ( I DID) ORDER GOOD YEAR DOUBLE EAGLE TIRES FROM FACTORY.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 5, 2020)

Black is beautiful!! Leave it be


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 5, 2020)

You can loose yourself and empty your wallet with Dan at bicyclebones! Don't order from eBay, get directly in touch with him and save lot's of money! Super fast shipping is always free.gl


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 5, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHEN I ORDERED MY RED PHANTOM IN '49 YOU COULD ORDER BLACK WALL TIRES FROM THE FACTORY.
> ALSO COULD ( I DID) ORDER GOOD YEAR DOUBLE EAGLE TIRES FROM FACTORY.



Sir you are correct and I believe these tires are almost original, they were definitely an option these tires are the black Goodyear made in the USA tires.  Doing some research and knowing what I know from the seller this was a time capsule in a lady's closet since 1970. I paid her good money for the bike as I believe in Karma.


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 5, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Black is beautiful!! Leave it be



My friend after careful consideration I'm going to ride these briefly then take them off to preserve them while I ride.  I love the look more and more.I only want original stuff if I wanted new I'd buy a reproduction.  So fun that the lady had this bike in a closet since 1970.  Damn if my mom would have kept my stuff.  LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe that the 1959 models were equipped with the WW Typhoons and your tire choices during this time was very limited unlike the earlier years. Only option I've seen for tires was a black wall knobby.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree...black walls look just fine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Of course it’s a matter of preference but I agree with GTs on the choices for the ‘59s. I believe the Typhoon whitewalls are correct. I don’t believe anecdotal information from ten years previous is applicable. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll bet the farm that Wes looked like this kid in the ad whenn his prized gem came in... I'm team black wall on the red ones


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 5, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I'll bet the farm that Wes looked like this kid in the ad whenn his prized gem came in... I'm team black wall on the red ones
> 
> View attachment 1168141



Thats just too cool and looks like my bike.  I have to admit CABE is a fun site to discuss all things old and Schwinn.  Glad I found it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 5, 2020)

Haha it's a great place!!


----------



## JimR56 (Apr 5, 2020)

If it were my bike, I would worry less about what was original (especially on a relatively impermanent part like tires, and especially if I was going to be putting a lot of miles on the bike), and worry more about my own taste in terms of how they look to me.  But then I also can understand that some guys may not have a strong opinion one way or the other.  I'm not on the fence *at all* when it comes to WW vs BW.  For me it's got to be WW all day every day, whether it's mid-century balloon tire bikes or middleweights.  Never liked the look of blackwalls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Personally I don't ride vintage tires a lot. I've wound up walking twice (while carrying the bike to keep from screwing up a rim). No fun. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 5, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally I don't ride vintage tires a lot. I've wound up walking twice (while carrying the bike to keep from screwing up a rim). No fun. V/r Shawn



I just bought those tires from ebay are those not evevryday tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Coachmule said:


> I just bought those tires from ebay are those not evevryday tires?



The Ebay tires should be fine. I thought you said you were going to ride the blackwalls that were on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Coachmule (Apr 5, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The Ebay tires should be fine. I thought you said you were going to ride the blackwalls that were on it? V/r Shawn



No, I'm taking the blackwalls off as soon as the new ones get here. I'm pretty sure they are close to original made in USA.  Thanks for looking out though.


----------

